# Grado Superlativo



## dvdmrn

Existe en español el grado superlativo con el sufijo _ísim@.

_Quisiera saber si en portugués existe alguna terminación equivalente, o cómo se diría por ejemplo "Queridísimos".

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si existe. 

Caríssimos, queridíssimos, precaríssimos, safadíssimos, e outros "íssimos".


----------



## okporip

_-íssimo(s); -íssima(s).

Queridíssimo amigo

Muitíssimas vezes

Pouquíssimos alunos

Baixíssima presença

etc.
_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> _-íssimo(s); -íssima(s).
> 
> Queridíssimo amigo
> 
> Muitíssimas vezes
> 
> Pouquíssimos alunos
> 
> Baixíssima presença
> 
> etc.
> _


... e "íssimas", como bem lembrou o Okp.


----------



## Uticens678

Bom dia! Gostava de saber qual o superlativo sintético mais usual do adjetivo "ágil". Muito Obrigado :-D


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Bom dia! Gostava de saber qual o superlativo sintético mais usual do adjetivo "ágil". Muito Obrigado :-D



'_Agilíssimo_'. Nunca vi ninguém usar '_agílimo_'.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> '_Agilíssimo_'. Nunca vi ninguém usar '_agílimo_'.



Aproveitando a ocasião, "facílimo" é normalmente usado de facto, ou é uma forma relegada aos dicionários e livros de gramática?


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado! E de grácil?


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Aproveitando a ocasião, "facílimo" é normalmente usado de facto, ou é uma forma relegada aos dicionários e livros de gramática?



Creio que sim, que _'facílimo_' é a forma dominante, tanto quanto me apercebo, pelo menos em Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! E de grácil?



'_Gracílimo_' também, se bem que '_grácil_' não seja um termo de uso muito comum.


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> '_Gracílimo_' também, se bem que '_grácil_' não seja um termo de uso muito comum.


Obrigado! Suspeitava ser assim por "fácil" e "grácil" terem a mesma desinência; duvidava era no que diz respeito a "ágil" por ter uma desinência parecida mas não identica aos outros dois. Obrigado mais uma vez .


----------



## gato radioso

É bom que vocés mantenham assim o idioma.
Em castelhano, ainda nas escolas ensenham os superlativos, por exemplo os irregulares quase não se usam, exceto num registo escrito e somente se este é -ou pretende ser- culto.
Ex:
1. Uma mãe gaba seu filho ás amigas, porque é um anjo.
_    No está bien que yo lo diga, pero mi niño Manolito es buenísimo.
    No está bien que yo lo diga, pero mi niño Manolito es óptimo. _
2. Um homem orgulhoso do seu carro novo.
_El Mercedes ha resultado buenísimo. 
    El Mercedes ha resultado optimo._
3. Dois jovens vêem passar pela rua uma rapariga muito atractiva.
_    Mira, ¡está buenísima! 
    Mira, ¡está óptima! _
4. Numa loja, comprando sapatos.
_   Quiero, por favor, el número más grande 
    Quiero, por favor, el número máximo _

Somente "_pésimo_" tem um uso mais geral, se calhar porque soa bem enfático quando queremos queixarnos.


----------



## Guigo

A palavra que, nos meus tempos de estudante, era a maior da língua portuguesa, é formada com um superlativo:

_anti-inconstitucional*issima*mente_

Descobri que atualmente esta palavra é a 4a (quarta) mais extensa do português, a se fiar nos dicionários.


----------



## Uticens678

gato radioso said:


> 4. Numa loja, comprando sapatos.
> _   Quiero, por favor, el número más grande
> Quiero, por favor, el número máximo _


 Não sou um falante nativo de português e portanto é possível eu estar a enganar-me, porém me parece que nem em português a forma "máximo" seja muito comum: neste caso, por exemplo, acho que se ia dizer "Quero, por favor, o número *maior*".


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Não sou um falante nativo de português e portanto é possível eu estar a enganar-me, porém me parece que nem em português a forma "máximo" seja muito comum: neste caso, por exemplo, acho que se ia dizer "Quero, por favor, o número *maior*".



Tem razão, _'o maior de todos_' ou '_ou maior que houver_' soam mais naturais nesse contexto. Isso não quer dizer, contudo, que não digamos '_máximo_' noutros contextos. Como não quer dizer que usemos sempre os superlativos absolutos simples e, dentro destes, preferentemente a forma erudita. Em Portugal, pelo menos, as pessoas tendem a ser comedidas com o uso desses superlativos e é frequente contornarem-nos usando outras construções como '_muito/muitíssimo/ bom_' em vez de '_óptimo_', _'muito/muitíssimo/ pobre_' em vez de '_paupérrimo_' ou '_pobríssimo_', etc. Também não significa que se possa transpor mecanicamente uma construção de uma língua para outra, mesmo que seja correctíssima em ambas e inteiramente compreensível, porque as maneiras de dizer podem diferir. Uma coisa são os superlativos gramaticais, e é disso que falamos, outra as expressões que no dia a dia usamos para significar a mesma coisa. O gato radioso viu muito bem isso, quando traduziu _'o meu filho é um anjo_' por '_mi niño es buenísimo_'. _'O meu filho é um anjo_' também é, na essência, um superlativo, mas, fora casos raros, cá também ninguém dirá '_o meu filho é óptimo_'.


----------



## Guigo

Máximo, no Brasil, é bastante comum como substantivo.

- "Ele é o máximo!" (referindo-se a um artista, por exemplo). _Interessante que neste caso, fica invariável: "Ela é o máximo!"_
- "O máximo que você consegue aplicando em dólar será x %".
- "Ele atingiu o máximo de sua carreira."

Mas segue como adjetivo, em expressões algo padronizadas: salário máximo, temperatura máxima, máximas vantagens.


----------



## gato radioso

Uticens678 said:


> Não sou um falante nativo de português e portanto é possível eu estar a enganar-me, porém me parece que nem em português a forma "máximo" seja muito comum: neste caso, por exemplo, acho que se ia dizer "Quero, por favor, o número *maior*".



Peço disculpa, porque pus exemplos do espanhol, só para fazer ver como nessa língua -a minha- e em relação aos superlativos irregulares há um divórcio entre a gramática e a fala das pessoas, e isto pôde ser um bocadinho enganador para si. São exemplos para dar alguma coisa de cor, porque minha ideia era argumentar, que a diferença do castelhano, eu já tinha reparado que em português ainda há _mais respeito_ entre os falantes pelas formas canônicas.


----------



## Guigo

Houaiss registra _agílimo_ (1873), como superlativo abs. sintético de ágil. Também registra _fragílimo_, de frágil.

Outro superlativo curioso, também registrado é _humílimo_ (1572), de humilde ou de húmil.


----------

